# Excision codes



## Hopp (Jul 7, 2008)

Please help!   My boss had advised me that when he excises lesions to use integeumentary codes; however when he excises a 3cm mass of the hand/finger etc. to use the codes in the Musculoskeletal section  - Dx: would be example: Epidermal cysts, - lipoma,  giant cell tumors

Just wondering if this is correct            thanks for your help


----------



## mbort (Jul 7, 2008)

yes absolutely, as long as the depth of the excision is there!!


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Jul 7, 2008)

Yes. Your Boss is correct.


----------

